# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Работа мастера установки прервана из-зи возникновения неустранимой ошибки (заявка №53565)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
При установке Антивирус Касперского 2011 в окне установки появляется сообщение: "Работа мастера установки прервана из-зи возникновения неустранимой ошибки". Затем сообщение о том, что возможная причина - сильное заражение компьютера и предложение скачать Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2010. После проверки системы скачаной программой Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2010 все повторяется - антивирус не устанавливается.
Дата обращения: 10.02.2011 12:28:10
Номер заявки: 53565

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*10.02.2011 13:50:08* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\ggdrive32.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:43:26 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *c:\windows\wjdrive32.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tng
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 10.02.2011 13:57:44 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" *C:\WINDOWS\system32\03.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 14:10:38 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\04.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 14:22:10 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\12.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:23:20 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\17.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 14:56:42 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\18.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 14:55:24 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\22.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:15:38 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\26.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azfk
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:32:38 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45456; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128531 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\30.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:43:26 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\31.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:23:42 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\35.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 14:42:44 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\41.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azfk
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:24:28 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45456; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128531 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\43.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 14:12:38 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\44.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:19:42 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\46.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 131072 байт дата файла: 08.07.2011 18:10:48 версия: "1,0,0,0" копирайты: "Microsoft Copyright (C) 2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.470; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127460 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\55.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 39404 байт дата файла: 08.07.2011 17:06:24 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.470 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\76.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:37:54 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\78.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:16:46 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\81.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:41:56 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\84.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:25:50 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\85.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт дата файла: 09.07.2011 15:38:58 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\87.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:27:10 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *c:\RECYCLER\R-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\winfixer.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azfk
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 10.07.2011 12:24:28 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45456; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128531 *C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 50176 байт дата файла: 10.02.2011 15:12:12 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" *C:\WINDOWS\ggdrive32.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\03.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\04.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\12.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\17.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\18.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\22.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\26.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azfk
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45456; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128531 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\30.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\31.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\35.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\41.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azfk
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45456; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128531 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\43.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\44.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\46.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 131072 байт версия: "1,0,0,0" копирайты: "Microsoft Copyright (C) 2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.470; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127460 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\55.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 39404 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.470 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\76.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\78.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azdf
 размер: 40960 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45398; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Sawbones.vf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.127952 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\81.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\84.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\85.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tjo
 размер: 89600 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128049 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\87.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\btbhakbe.sys* - Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.zo
 размер: 40128 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen.18257; VBA32: Зловред Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.zo; BitDefender: Зловред Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen; NOD32: Зловред Win32/TrojanDownloader.Genome.CLU trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisvvan.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 51968 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.Tofsee.28; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Rootkit.Fagot; BitDefender: Зловред Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Tofsee [Rtk]

----------


## CyberHelper

*11.02.2011 13:00:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\RECYCLER\R-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\acleaner.exe* - Worm.Win32.Bybz.dzc
 размер: 55296 байт дата файла: 10.02.2011 16:19:30 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45457; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128657 *C:\WINDOWS\ggdrive32.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tne
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.02.2011 16:19:12 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3511 *C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe* - Worm.Win32.Bybz.dzd
 размер: 50176 байт дата файла: 10.02.2011 15:53:44 версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" *C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\snqvhgbdxoq.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 53504 байт дата файла: 20.01.2011 10:38:30 *c:\documents and settings\Владимир\ms.exe* - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.tom
 размер: 61440 байт дата файла: 10.02.2011 18:27:46 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.3977; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128850 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ndisvvan.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 51968 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.Tofsee.28; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Rootkit.Fagot; BitDefender: Зловред Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Tofsee [Rtk] *C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ndisvvan.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 51968 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.Tofsee.28; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Rootkit.Fagot; BitDefender: Зловред Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Tofsee [Rtk] *c:\RECYCLER\R-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\acleaner.exe* - Worm.Win32.Bybz.dzc
 размер: 55296 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45457; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128657 *c:\RECYCLER\R-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\acleaner.exe* - Worm.Win32.Bybz.dzc
 размер: 55296 байт версия: "2.00.0004" копирайты: "(c) 2007 Trend Micro Inc" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.45457; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KD.128657

----------


## CyberHelper

*12.02.2011 15:30:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\xdx.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Pincav.azkc
 размер: 40960 байт дата файла: 12.02.2011 17:09:34

----------

